# AR and LR Grade Chemicals



## bladeofthemoon

well, to explain it first, AR grade is Analytical Research Grade and LR is lab Research Grade. AR grade is purer than LR, but the % of impurities is not known. not to me atleast.  however, considering the fact that LR grade is used in results which are considered standards for various things, the impurities cannot be too high. My question is, is using LR grade ok? cause the AR grade is much more expensive. For ex. the Potassium meta bisulphite AR grade is more than double the price of the LR grade and i dont wanna end up spending extra if i can help it.


----------



## arcticsid

Blade, holy smokes. i was having a tough time trying to make it right with frozen juice concentrate, a little sugar, and some yeast. Be careful mixing that stuff, you may end up with a barbecue.
Troy


----------



## bladeofthemoon

u mean, i may end up AS the barbecue. hehe


----------



## arcticsid

Sumpin like that.


----------



## Luc

I always use KT-grade chemicals.

KT-grade meaning kitchen table grade 

Luc


----------



## bladeofthemoon

hmm then i guess AR and LR should be even better


----------

